# Rabbit Hunting Question/Help



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

A buddy of mine has perfect rabbit habitat on his property. Tons of brush piles low lying bushes/trees that have created perfect homes. We went out last weekend and the sign was incredible. Tracks everywhere. Beaten down trails between brush piles that looked like deer runways. Fresh scat and urine outside every pile. The rabbits are definitely there and in good numbers. Buddy says when he leaves for work he sees them all over his yard.

My question is what is the best way to hunt them? We do not have a dog. Last weekend we walked around stomping on piles and only kicked up one. I have tried this method before with sucess. We went late afternoon. 

Thanks! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

a good .22 and a comfortable chair. pick a spot, sit down and wait for them to come out.


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

Play leap frog working through cover pushing towards your buddy 50 yds away.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

john warren said:


> a good .22 and a comfortable chair. pick a spot, sit down and wait for them to come out.




I like sunny/windless mornings.
Use a pop-up and pretend your deer hunting :coolgleam


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

dknollie said:


> Play leap frog working through cover pushing towards your buddy 50 yds away.



Make sure you pick your buddies well.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2014_Hunting_Incidents_450630_7.pdf

1
OTTAWA
01/18/2014
Rabbit
Non-fatal
No
Shotgun
27
24
Yes
Victim not in sight-beyond trees
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
Subject shot at a rabbit striking the rabbit and the victim. Pellets struck the victim in the face, shoulder, and upper left arm. Subject had lost 
sight of the victim who had dropped back behind him.
Major Factor 
* Investigation still pending
Date
Animal 
Hunted
Casualty 
Type
Shooter 
Violation
2014 HUNTING INCIDENTS
MICHIGAN DEPARTMENT OF NATURAL RESOURCES
LAW ENFORCEMENT DIVISION
No.
County
Victim 
Age(s)
Shooter 
Age(s)
Victim 
Violation
Self-


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

Agreed...safe hunting practices are a must, lots of orange and staying in visual contact are both mandatory with my group.


----------

